# all systems are go



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

:dude: i got 5gals of gas, oil and changed the oil in everything charged the battery on the statesman and filled everything up and they all started right up
featherlite blower started 2 pulls, one on choke, one half choke and it was runnin great
trimmer 3 pulls as usual
rider 3 cranks and it fired
craftsman the pull rope broke right by the starter grip, rope stop kept me from having to dig it out put the handle on primed again and it started forst pull
roper started first pull with 5 primes too, thats unusual
everything runs great!!!! woohooo im ready for spring and i got all the leaves in the yard up today :dude:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah. the noma. quick vrrrrrrrp boom and its started. quantum, prime three times first starter. 3.5, prime three times first starter. my old featherlite. prime a couple times first start pull on choke then first start pull on half and i'm going strong. murray, same as the noma. oh those 3.5's when setting if you give em 4 to 5 primes they will start good. 3 and they don't/


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

hmmn. Yard-man three primes and pull on the cable and it starts right up. Poulan blower starts just like when I got it. Homelite weed eater starts as if it were new an the featherlite needs to be worked on.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bugman said:


> yeah. the noma. quick vrrrrrrrp boom and its started. quantum, prime three times first starter. 3.5, prime three times first starter. my old featherlite. prime a couple times first start pull on choke then first start pull on half and i'm going strong. murray, same as the noma. oh those 3.5's when setting if you give em 4 to 5 primes they will start good. 3 and they don't/


yeah i know it takes 4 or 5 to start first pull after sitting for a month
the old choke carb that was on it didnt start cold without carb cleaner sprayed in it the choke closed but it didnt get enough gas to dstart cold without 3000000000 pulls :drunk:


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> hmmn. Yard-man three primes and pull on the cable and it starts right up. Poulan blower starts just like when I got it. Homelite weed eater starts as if it were new an the featherlite needs to be worked on.


hehe mine starts second pull and the autolite 255 looks like a new plug after blowing myn yard yesterday
darnit i never had anything like that
all my others leave a tan or light grey on the eledctrodes and insulator
this one looks like a new spark plug still and it ran for almost 2 hours


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

old shovel head , changed engines put in crane cam hydraulic lifters , s&s super B carburator , s&s oil pump , barnet clutches , bam hit the starter and down the road to work i go , lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

all my plug look like new, and they have been in em for quite a while. the insulator was still mostly white


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

the honda wouldnt have had a speck of white on it after 5 minutes of running, it would be black


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

damn, ever tried adjusting the carb. or well its one of those eco's ain't it. crap


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

could adust idle speed, thats it lol and it was from low compression, low compression fould plugs, bklack and sooty or oily is bad compression on a honda gc


----------

